# CLEANING THE GLUE GUN



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

I JUST ANSWERED A P.M. ABOUT THIS so i figured id put it up for all to see!!!!!!
i was asked how to clean your glue gun my advice is to.....
just leave it in the gun----it lasts a long time---- sometimes you gotta pick the glue off the tip----- my gun has been with me for a long time now but when i do clean it i take the tip apart maybe the needle and soak it in some thinner :thumbsup: good luck!


p.s. dont buy an xpensive gun either a fleamarket one will do trust me :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Sep 22 2003, 10:32 PM
> *I JUST ANSWERED A P.M. ABOUT THIS so i figured id put it up for all to see!!!!!!
> i was asked how to clean your glue gun my advice is to.....
> just leave it in the gun----it lasts a long time---- sometimes you gotta pick the glue off the tip----- my gun has been with me for a long time now but when i do clean it i take the tip apart maybe the needle and soak it in some thinner :thumbsup: good luck!
> ...


I'd have to agree with Kurupt, if you are using the gun regularly, it should be fine.  



Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 23 2003, 01:45 AM


----------

